# new album.....check it out :)



## garretrevels (Mar 9, 2007)

Hey guys, figured I'd post a link to my "band's" new album.

We are a group of old friends that get together once every two years or so (living all over the country) for a few days and write and record an album. This time was good because we had 4 days or so to write, including jam time with our drummer, who in the past would just play hand drums while we showed him the tune until it was to record, essentially playing them for the first time. then we had our customary 2 days in the studio.

Got to use a lot of my old guitars and amps, use up some of my riffs I've collected over the last year or two. A lot of fun. 

We are a novelty band of sorts I suppose.......we have an odd sense of humor......a few nice songs in there too not all funny stuff..........we make the music for ourselves......only really we and a few friends end up hearing it. We also get a few friends to play with us, so thats cool too. Figured some people here might enjoy it.

streaming now on the bandcamp website along with a few of our other albums....

Craig & the Collaborators

let me know what you think


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

not too shabby...

what are we hearing in theses songs, gear wise?


----------



## garretrevels (Mar 9, 2007)

thanks for listening man!

on this newest album, I use mostly my 60s Galanti Jetstar through a '55 National Valco amp. There's also a Harmony H44 Stratotone and a Harmony H62 Jazz-box. 60s Ampeg Rocket, 60s rebuilt pine pepco amp. blues jr. Gretsch 5120. '72 Gibson SG Standard........Baldwin grand.......some old honky tonk piano..........a Roland hammond knock off........and some cheesy Kawai electric organ........perhaps a few other things I'm forgetting.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

nice!

sounds great!


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

Bit of a Desert Sessions vibe I'm feelin there. Really awesome man!


----------



## garretrevels (Mar 9, 2007)

hey thanks Peter!

Never knew of the Desert Sessions but checked some out and it sounds good, I dig it.

thanks for checking it out!


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Lots of influences in that, Blue rodeo, Hip plus your own feel.

Its a great mellow vibe that just feels right on a Saturday morning, I like it!
Saying that I am a metal guy but like all kinds of music.


----------



## garretrevels (Mar 9, 2007)

wow thanks a ton for checking it out, glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## Prosonic (Apr 28, 2009)

What happened to Czechoslovakia? It's still a mystery!


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

I listened to a few tracks and I like what i hear! Not bad at all!


----------

